# Typical brew ratio preferences for drip?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm curious what's your typical beverage to dose coffee ratios for drip end up in? You must weigh the output, of course to get a more accurate reading. As in espresso, this has some impact on extraction and strength but most people don't seem to play with them unlike when making espresso.

The common ranges seem to be around 1:14 (typically from a 60g/L brew) to 1:16 (from a 55g/L brew), and I seem to be prefer brews closer to 1:15.5-1:16 as these can be quite sweet without feeling too heavy. What's your preferences? Have you tried playing with different ratios?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't really aim for a cup ratio, unless maybe I'm making a cup for my mum who likes coffee on the weaker side then I'll aim ~1:17 via bypass.

For brewers that give a different ratio due to water retention, actual strengths overlap enough to not make a massive difference.

If brewing with a coarse grind & thus lower water retention (1:1.7-1.8), I'll maybe bump up the brew ratio a couple of g/L for that brewer.

If I'm aiming for a high EY with a fine grind then I have gone as high as 1:17 cup ratio. Likewise, if I want a brew from a darker than usual roast.

But really, I'm usually aiming >1.20%TDS to

All these relate to hand grinder brews, averaging 20.0-20.5%EY, if I was aiming say ~22%avg. with an EK, then they'd be longer due to corrected strength at the higher EY.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes it does depend a lot on the grinder. I did a 13.5/225g brew with EK and it ended at 1.51% TDS, using #9 which tasted very strong. I can coarsen the grind to #10 to get TDS to 1.41%, but I think I prefer to stay at #9 at 13.5 and use 250g water instead.


----------

